# Buying luminaires on-line (100 2×2 lay-ins)



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I actually got better prices at HD over online on my last project, paid about $31 a piece for 2x4 lay ins.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I've dealt with Texas Lighting before, and they are legit.

Like every other lighting company, their service is sub-par. This can not be helped, of course, since everyone knows that all light reps / companies are the devil.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

MarkyMark said:


> I've dealt with Texas Lighting before, and they are legit.
> 
> Like every other lighting company, their service is sub-par. This can not be helped, of course, since everyone knows that all light reps / companies are the devil.


Well said.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I got some Texas Florescent before but through a dealer seemed ok and much cheaper than the local suppliers. Couple broken lamps inside but out of 150 or so fixtures maybe 5 with issues, dealer straightened it out for me quickly.

Tom


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Texas Fluorescents

www.fleco.com

I use them all the time. They have stock on hand to ship quickly, and what they don't have preassembled can be done quickly. Like with any lighting company, just follow up on your order to make sure it is handled. Seems orders can get lost in the cracks once in awhile if you are not on top of things.


----------

